

Where can we find a cofounder for a promising & growing product? - razasaeed

We are a growing software consulting company and to fulfill our own hiring needs , we built a very simple &#38; easy to use(inspired by 37signals) applicant tracking system called Simplicant for small to medium sized companies (especially startups). Over last 2 years, without any marketing or sales staff, it has been growing slowly. We get a lot of customer interest (and at times from VC's too) and those who start using it totally love our product. We think the product is a great utility for its target customers.<p>However, since we are not based in US (our target market), it's very hard for us to take this product to the next level without on ground market &#38; sales team/personnel that can help aggressively market this to potential customers. We want to partner with a  passionate entrepreneur who would be willing to join as a co-founder of this product and lead the marketing/sales effort in the US while we provide strong engineering/product development.<p>What's your feedback on this approach ? What's the best possible way to advertising this opening ? How should we evaluate people who show interest in this proposition ? Thanks for the help.
http://www.simplicant.com
======
hotmind
posting here is a good place. Have you tried <http://www.partnerup.com> and
Cofounder.com?

~~~
razasaeed
Not yet, thanks for the links, will do it.

